# Angebot Der Woche Abu Revo Stx



## Stollenwerk (17. September 2007)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Gültig von 17.09. bis 28.09.2007*[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ABU REVO STX[/FONT]*
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Achtung: Maximale Abgabe pro Bestellung 2 Stück![/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]

Mit dieser Neuentwicklung steht dem Spinnangler eine Baitcaster-Serie zur Verfügung, die rund herum begeistert! Mit der REVO lassen sich selbst leichte Köder mühelos weit werfen. Das Feeling bei der Köderführung ist sensationell direkt. Die REVO ist aufgrund ihrer Übersetzung von 6,4:1 die schnellste Rolle, die ABU bisher gebaut hat. Beim Drill strotzt diese Rolle vor Kraft. Die Bremskraftregulierung ist mikrofein justierbar. Fazit: Eine traumhafte Rolle für’s Spinnfischen.

*MERKMALE:*
Ausgestattet mit jeder Menge Raffinessen wie: 
- Übergroßes Duragear™ Messinggetriebe für maximale Power.
- Innovatives Carbon Matrix™ Bremssystem für unglaublich sanftes Bremsverhalten in allen Einstellungen.


- Lineare Magnetic Brake™ Bremssystem bei Modellen SX und STX erlauben dem Angler ein weites Spektrum der Verstellmöglichkeiten und Feintuning für jede denkbare Situation. 

- Das STX Modell hat zusätzlich ein Everslik™ beschichtetes Getriebe welche den Widerstand beim Werfen vermindert und gleichzeitig die Belastbarkeit dieser Teile verlängert.

- Das STX Modell verfügt auch über das Infini Spool II™ System welches den Einsatz von noch so leichten Ködern zulässt.





[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom 17.09.2007 bis zum 28.09.2007. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Der am 17.09.2007 zur verfügung stehenden Vorrat beterägt 100 St. . **Lieferung somit nur solange der Vorrat reicht .*[/FONT]


_[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Hier gehts zum Shop*[/FONT]_


----------

